
Luckin chief looks to limit scandal fallout - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/4c667e19-3e33-483f-b263-88190b7fc4ba
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/Nlc8j](https://archive.is/Nlc8j)

